# Homemade Halloween Costume Photo Contest - Win $250



## thedeeperyougo (Oct 25, 2011)

Lenzr is a FREE photo contest website and the Homemade Halloween Costumes photo contest is looking for submissions of high creativity! Make sure your submission is a clear illustration of your Oct. 31 alter-ego (homemade of course) and you could win a great prize!








The prize is $250 in cash or candy (it's your choice, trick or treat!).

This contest started on October 1, 2011. Voting starts November 15, after which the top ten user-ranked photos will advance to the Lenzr judges. The winning photograph will be announced on December 1, 2011.


----------

